# L.E.D. Lighting - On Dry Land



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

I have one of those ViaAqua submersible L.E.D. bars with the bubble wall option. Several weeks ago, I decided to put in a couple of separate air stones, but kept the light bar submersed anyway (without the air tube) for the "moonlight blue" glow in the evening when the regular fluorescent lights are shut off for the night.

http://www.viaaquaoceanpure.com/accesories/LEDairtone.html

Then I got another idea: Since I have not got an airline - as opposed to airplane - hooked up to the bar, I thought it might be neat to flip it upside down and hang it from the tank canopy with the suction cups which came with the bar. I sticks solidly and looks very cool, I must say, completely hidden from view except for the blue rays beaming down into the water. Exactly the effect I was hoping for.

What I am wondering, however, is anyone aware of any hazard using the product in this manner? A Google search has uncovered nothing. The unit does not get warm at all out of the water - overheat - but, then, I didn't really expect it to (i.e. being LED lights).

For the life of me, I cannot come up with a reason why this would be any kind of safety issue. BUT, if anyone knows otherwise, please let me know. Much appreciated.

P.S. I also have a pane of clear glass between the water's surface and the canopy lights - which I thought might reduce ventilation - but this does not seem to be a problem.


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

The led's are simply water proof, should be fine. good idea, probably looks good too.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

I've done this with mine and its hasn't been a problem.


----------



## kf3506 (May 22, 2012)

I have done this too with no issue.


----------



## Mick2016 (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks, everyone. Nice to have one's "hunches" reassured.

The LED Bar really does have 12 lovely moonbeams shining down through the water to the sand on the bottom.


P.S. I would close this thread but cannot figure out how. I could not find instructions using the "search feature" on this site. If anyone knows how to close this thread, please feel free to do so. Thanks.


----------

